# Who does a lot of fishing from or near their boat?



## WindyFly (Jan 31, 2013)

The main reason for my soon to be move from landlocked Roanoke, down to the keys is fishing. I've been trout-bumming for a while, fished a lot in the Chesapeake, and will make my 5th week long trip to the keys for camping and fly fishing this May. I've got some leads on jobs down there and when I started looking at housing costs, and then add to that water access (either driving to and from launches/ramp fees, or docking a boat) the price really bugged me out. I'm really into Kayak fishing and have a nice SOT Jackson, and am getting arguably better at wading the flats for fish. 

I came to realize that after so many years of doing 1-2 week long trips either living out of a car or tent while backpacking, combined with my more recent infatuation with tropical saltwater fishing, that I would probably be living on sailboat in the not too distant future.

So how many liveaboards, or any sailors for that matter, do a fair amount of fishing from their boat or nearby when living away from dock? I'm trying to get a handle on how feasible it is to get in fishing time, and what kind of success people have. I'm a decently accomplished angler, and know that with every new type of water there is a learning curve. 

This goes for all types of fishing, fly, conventional, spear and even people who use lobby and crab traps. I've heard of lots of people while they have to motor sail, or just motor their boats they sometimes catch offshore species behind the boat.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

The only time we've been successful actually catching a fish while sailing was in the Caribbean. Dragging a line on a bungee behind the boat, we once caught a 40lb Mahi Mahi at about 9 knots.. At other times we've caught small tunas in a similar fashion.

Here in the PNW we've had little success but partially through little effort. For us how 'near' to our boat we get fish depends on how far away the fish sales dock or fishboat is  I do believe it's more cost effective to buy fish off the boat than buy the gear and run the risk of getting 'skunked'... or losing said gear for naught.

But plenty of people hereabouts are very successful prawning and crabbing, others do well leaving the anchored boat and bottom fishing or trolling at nearby likely locations from the dinghy.

Seems to me fly fishing and even casting would be problematic anywhere near a sailboat rig ...


----------



## Capt.aaron (Dec 14, 2011)

My wife and I could catch a fish anchored off Key west as soon as we decided we wanted fish for dinner. At that time we could build a fire on christmas tree island. She would put wonder bread on hot hook's with a yo yo, and catch three or four pin fin fish as soon as it hit the water. She would run a bigger hook from a different yo yo and catch a little bonnet head or black tip in the time I could paddle to the island and build a fire. Cut steaks wrap in tin foil and through on the fire. Later we started doing it on our little grill when fires where illegal on the island. I spearfish in the key's all the time. I swim the mangroves and shoot snapper, I have some spots for hog fish, and some lobster spots when in season. When we are sailing south of here, spear fishing is my pass time. it's what I do for my daily chore. Some countries only allow hawiian slings like the Bahamas. But ya, we fish.


----------



## WindyFly (Jan 31, 2013)

Oh for sure fly fishing from a moving sailboat would be futile, if you are anchored it wouldn't prove that much of a problem, at least no more so than fishing wild streams with trees and bushes everywhere(you just gotta stand on the side of the boat that goes with whatever your casting arm is). I'm very envious of your locale for fish, you get it a lot cheaper and waaay fresher than we can get good salmon here in the mid-atlantic. I'll probably use my yak a lot which I can stand up and cast in. Just not sure it's the best idea to be catching lots of fish near where I would be anchored since fish in duress tend to attract sharks, and if I would have to go in the drink for any number of reasons, I would prefer less sharks.

I think I'm gonna have to get more into bait fishing and trawling, as I really like seafood and fresh fish over canned/dried food is a huge plus as well. Do you happen to know if your crabbing/prawning buddies use promar hoops or traps? This is something I'm not to skilled at, I've done blue crabs on lines, traps, and pilings in the Chesapeake though.


----------



## WindyFly (Jan 31, 2013)

Capt Aaron, do you use the sling in the mangroves a lot, or do you tend to use a speargun? Spearfishing has always intrigued me, but I have never done it. It seems like it's relatively easy once you realize you need to move slow and deliberate, nice to know about other countries laws regarding spearguns. If I recall, you can spear/sling lobsters in a lot of places, but not in the Keys right?


----------



## Capt.aaron (Dec 14, 2011)

I use a double banded speargun. You need to use a tickle stick for lobster in the Key's. We alway's slung lobster in the Bahamas. I don't know what the law is now over there
.


----------



## dorymate1 (Dec 6, 2011)

I' m A sailor Fly fisherman . Have taken my 9wt on just about every delivery in the last 15yrs. Have thrown @ & caught many Fish & species up & down the East coast. Not much time to fish while working . But have caught fish on a fly in every state from Fl to RI. Note when moving around a lot the licence requirements change from state to state. All have temp lic. available. Even hooked a Blue Marlin dragin hardware 100mi of South Carolina once. Watched it leap of into the sunset zing pow. Sailing is a great way to get places to fish.


----------



## scratchee (Mar 2, 2012)

What I don't know about fishing and boating would fill a very large tackle box or lazarette. However, I started fishing off my 27ft sailboat this summer, and ended up throwing either a line or a crab net out most every time I went out. Sometimes we'd anchor for a while, other times I'd just troll under sail. The first time I anchored and fished with my young boys, we caught so many spot we actually started to get bored.

This season I'm hoping to catch something big enough to take a "look what I caught" picture.


----------



## lapworth (Dec 19, 2008)

Here in the Chesapeake I get 4 tandem rigs out on a 24' sloop. I do better then some of my motor boater friends.


----------



## HRomberg (Sep 25, 2004)

lapworth said:


> Here in the Chesapeake I get 4 tandem rigs out on a 24' sloop. I do better then some of my motor boater friends.


I've had charter boat captains huck baitfish at me for getting in their way until they see my lines trailing aft and realize I'm doing what they are.

Caught tons of fish in the Bahamas last year, but anything over a couple of feet long is a real pain to get aboard without risking life limb and worse, the loss of the fish........So I bought a Sportfisher. Now I have to figure out how to sail two boats at once.


----------



## RobGallagher (Aug 22, 2001)

Some of my good friends are not really into sailing and they love to fish. So we sail to a good fishing spot and anchor or drift for a while. Sometimes, if I insist on sailing, they will troll with a lure, even if it's way to fast


----------



## lapworth (Dec 19, 2008)

RobGallagher said:


> Some of my good friends are not really into sailing and they love to fish. So we sail to a good fishing spot and anchor or drift for a while. Sometimes, if I insist on sailing, they will troll with a lure, even if it's way to fast


Yep always get a rod out. One time I caught a 16" rock on heavy tackle doing about 6 knots. I noticed him dragging on top of the water after a seagull tried to pick him up.


----------



## remetau (Jan 27, 2009)

I usually have a line or two trolling behind while sailing in preferable waters. One line will be on a trolling rod and the other a yo-yo. Caught this one below on the rod about 10 miles before Georgetown in the Exumas. We also spearfish with a gun or a sling where we can. I also will take the dinghy out fishing to reefs in range or on flats.

The best fishing though is done from a fishing boat so it is nice to have friends that can take you out to where the fish are running or to bottom fish the reefs.


----------



## Dolby (Nov 10, 2009)

I ALWAYS have lines out while sailing...it provides me with fun and dinner...here in the bahamas, rarely do you get "skunked"...and if that does happen trolling....hop in the dink and fish a cut for snapper, or pull out the sling and find a crawfish or two....you cant really go hungry out here if you are trying....a great book to pick up would be "The Cruisers Handbook of Fishing" by Scott and Wendy Bannerot....tons of good info...I use it like a bible...


----------



## yetavon (Jun 19, 2013)

I'm thinking about getting a down rigger to troll for trout at Lake Jocassee. and custom build davits to hang my kayak of the back.....I to am a fly fishing addict.


----------



## Selkie60 (Apr 24, 2009)

Whenever speed & traffic permit, I drag a "deep diver" lure using an inshore rod and 20# line. I'd estimate that I score a Bluefish every couple of days this way. I don't make any effort to find the fish, I just troll whenever and wherever conditions permit. When moored or anchored I have better luck using bait, especially squid, which gets me a Striper now and then.


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

Not as often as I would like, but here is proof 










my old rod, just got a new Penn Reel and rod, cant wait to use it


----------



## Advocate777 (Sep 28, 2010)

I've caught Black Fin Tuna and Mahi Mahi with a lure and strong tackle right off the S. Florida coast while sailing....just kept the line in the water - trolling - until it hit. Yummy!


----------

